# ****ing computer hacking geeks



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

WORST VIRUS EVER --- CNN ANNOUNCED
PLEASE SEND THIS TO EVERYONE ON YOUR CONTACT LIST!!

A new virus has just been discovered that has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive ever. This virus was discovered yesterday afternoon by McAfee . This virus simply destroys Sector Zero from the hard disk, where vital information for its functioning are stored.
This virus acts in the following manner:
It sends itself automatically to all contacts on your list with the title:
"A Card for You".

As soon as the supposed virtual card is opened the computer freezes so
that the user has to reboot. When the ctrl+alt+del keys or the reset button are pressed, the virus destroys Sector Zero, thus permanently destroying the hard disk. Yesterday in just a few hours this virus caused panic in New York, according to news broadcast by CNN.

This alert was received by an employee of Microsoft itself.
So don't open any mails with subject: "A Virtual Card for You ." As soon as you get the mail, delete it !! Even if you know the sender !!!

Please pass this mail to all of your friends.

Forward this to everyone in your address book. I'm sure most people, like myself, would rather receive this notice 25 times than not at All


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Aye No prob


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm afraid you have fallen victim to a hoax. It's not true. It's one of several versions of a virus hoax that has been around for years.

http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/hoaxes/virtualcard.html
or
http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/icard4u.html
or
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/virtual-card-virus-hoax.html


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Aye scare hopefully this new info is correct because if it happens I'm going to destroy computer geeks around the world


----------



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

Yep. If it says...forward to everyone that you know.. then I go to snopes.com.

Almost always a hoax when words like that are used.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

www.symantec.com/avcenter/ venc/data/virtual.card.for.you.html - 34k


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

google 
cnn computer virus alert


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

and goto symantec.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

There's a new spoof email going around from ebay to that allows the assholes to hack your account. Why don't this assholes get a life?


----------

